# information from other expats about GEMS Alexandria Academy



## em8882 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello,
I'm wondering if anyone has information about the GEMS school in Alexandria? Can't seem to find any reviews about it and would like to know more about it before I accept a contract from them.
Merci!


----------



## Smart Force (Oct 24, 2013)

the only available information at 

{gemseducation}


----------



## Smart Force (Oct 24, 2013)

info are here

GEMS Academy Alexandria - Egypt | GEMS Education Corporate


----------

